# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما إعراب هذه الكلمة في هاتين الآيتين ؟

## مهدي صالح

ما إعراب هذه الكلمة في هاتين الآيتين ؟
و ما نوع اللام فيهما ؟
في سورة الليل 
" و إن لنا للآخرة و الأولى "
و في سورة الضحى 
" و للآخرة خير لك من الأولى "
نفع الله بكم

----------


## محمد محيسن

*الآية الأولى : اسم إن منصوب ....واللام المزحلقة.
الثانية : مبتدأ مرفوع ....واللام لام الابتداء ( وهي أصل المزحلقة ).*

----------


## صلاح بركان الجزائري

الإعراب في سورة الضحى : 
الواو :حرف عطف 
اللام : حرف إبتداء مؤكدة لمضمون الجملة 
الأخرةُ : مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة 
الأية الثانية في سورة الليل:
اللام : المزحلقة للتوكيد 
الأخرةَ : إسم "إن" مؤخر منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة
والحمد لله

----------


## علاء الدين حمويه

السلام عليكم... اللام إذابقيت في الاسم لاتسمى مزحلقة,وإنما نقول :لام الابتداء.

----------

